# 2010 Skunk Kit Diary



## Fixx

Ftmphh gave birth 4 days ago to 5 little skunk kits. Fortunately she has not proven to be the psycho-mum that Blossom was last year, and is graciously allowing me to look into the nest at the kits. It is also fortunate because she has chosen the bottom of the pots and pans cupboard in the kitchen to den down in, right below the microwave.
I have no idea of the sexes yet but all five seem to be doing well. 











The eye in this one just says "That's far enough!"



















Hopefully if things continue like this I shall update this thread every day for anyone who's interested.


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx

awwwww they are bloomin gorgeouse ide love a skunk but OH wont let me:bash: congrats on the skunk litter bet you are well chuffed well done mommy skunk xxxx


----------



## Loderuna

Fantastic news! My little Lavender is expanding by the day, so hopefully there will be kits here too soon! Can you give me some tips on how to tell if they are getting close? I'm checking teats daily and I think I can feel movement when I put my hand under her belly. There's no milk yet, so I'm guessing she's at least a week away...

Hope your babies continue to do well!


----------



## ami_j

cuties :flrt: loving the one with the spot


----------



## xclairex

Awww they're soooo adorable! They look so tiny and fragile bless them and Congrats to you :flrt:


----------



## carlycharlie

Congrats on the new arrivals & I look forward to following their progress :2thumb:


----------



## kodakira

Congrats on the new arrivals :2thumb:.

Look forward to hearing more.

Hope you are all well.

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## Kare

They are really lovely, congrats


----------



## Stacey010884

Aw, congratulations! It doesn't matter what their age skunks are always stunners! :flrt:


----------



## Fixx

Days 5 and 6


----------



## ditta

wow gorgeous:flrt:


----------



## Stacey010884

Aw! Skunk kit tongue, so pink, so tiny, so cuuuute! :flrt:


----------



## BARDNEYLOCK

awwwwwwww how cute, if you have a female you want to sell then let me know please xx


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

do you mind me askin ray how long you leave your male and female together to mate for?
we put chester and dice together, and after about an hour of him tryna figure out what to do, he was on her a couple of times, then she got nowty and started batterin the shit outta him so we swifty seperated them and are reluctant to put them back together.


----------



## Fixx

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> do you mind me askin ray how long you leave your male and female together to mate for?
> we put chester and dice together, and after about an hour of him tryna figure out what to do, he was on her a couple of times, then she got nowty and started batterin the shit outta him so we swifty seperated them and are reluctant to put them back together.


All our females live with males 24/7 Cat, until they make it plain that they do not want to be around the male anymore. Blossom was speyed after her litter last year as she was a complete psychopath and we were not going through that again. Whilst she was mated by Pepe, Maple did not produce any babies, but Blossom did (also impregnated by Pepe). We have found that some females prefer certain males, Maple hates George with a passion, but has a big soft spot for Pepe and will tolerate Fred, Bluebell (speyed) will happily spend time with any of them.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Fixx said:


> All our females live with males 24/7 Cat, until they make it plain that they do not want to be around the male anymore. Blossom was speyed after her litter last year as she was a complete psychopath and we were not going through that again. Whilst she was mated by Pepe, Maple did not produce any babies, but Blossom did (also impregnated by Pepe). We have found that some females prefer certain males, Maple hates George with a passion, but has a big soft spot for Pepe and will tolerate Fred, Bluebell (speyed) will happily spend time with any of them.


so potentially after that one encounter with chester do you think he could have caught her? should i introduce them slowly? not sure ditta wants her livin with the boys permenantly (mojo is neutered)cos she enjoys cuddlin her at night too much....i dont even get a look in!:lol2:


----------



## Fixx

It's possible that he may have caught her, but also possible he may have knocked her out of season. How along ago were they introduced?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Fixx said:


> It's possible that he may have caught her, but also possible he may have knocked her out of season. How along ago were they introduced?


 
was on the 9th of april so only a few weeks ago. shes been to the vets and he cant tell so early on. if shes been knocked out of season it doesnt matter, will just try again next time


----------



## Loderuna

Lavender's had her babies last night! Don't know how many, as I only heard a chorus of squeaks as she moved when I lifted the nest box lid. I put the lid back down and left her to it. Will keep you posted on progress!


----------



## Crownan

Congrats Ray! They look uber cute


----------



## Stacey010884

Aw, congratulations! Looking forward to more skunk kit pics! :2thumb:


----------



## Straight-Up

Awwwww, can I pinch one ? haha adorable


----------



## Loderuna

Lavender got out of the nest to grab a quick mouthful of chicken. She has very strong instincts for staying with the babies, but is not being aggressive - she did not stamp or hiss at me. I got a very quick look (more of a fleeting glance) in the nest and saw at least 6 babies, which seem very small, so I'm not too hopeful about survival. 

A day at a time I guess...


----------



## stoaty

Hey there Ray. Great news about the babes. Keep the pics coming.

ian


----------



## Fixx

Congratulations Loderuna, fingers crossed for you.

Well, a bit of sad news, we have lost one of the kits. We had our doubts whether it would make it as it was very small compared to the others, we think it was a twin as there is another small one (not as small) with exactly the same markings.
We have also sexed them and have two boys, and two girls remaining, and they are growing fast.


----------



## Shell195

Congratulations, very cute kits:flrt: Sorry about your loss but fingers crossed the rest thrive for you


----------



## Loderuna

Thanks Fixx - sorry to hear about the little one and I hope the rest continue to grow fast!


----------



## amyjl

awwww:flrt:

sorry for your loss 

these guys are cute as hell! am currently trying to convince my OH into letting me have one when we move from our flat to a house!

good luck with the remaining kits, i will be watching the thread for updates!

amy


----------



## Stacey010884

Aw, I'm really sorry for your loss. You can see in the first pic of your last post the noticable difference in size. Poor little one. Rest on peace angel baby!

Good luck with the remaining four!

And Loderuner, good luck with all your kits too!


----------



## BARDNEYLOCK

Sorry to hear about the little kit, the rest are coming along nicely :notworthy:


----------



## feorag

Just found this thread, so while I thought I would be congratulating you, instead I'm commiserating on the loss of the little one. Sorry to hear that Ray, but the rest are gorgeous little critters and I hope they all make it.

There seems to be a sudden influx of skunk babies on this forum lately too!


----------



## Kare

Really cannot believe how cute they are. 
Wish I had an excuse to travel up and have a personal squish of them, so near and yet so far!
More pictures please!


----------



## Annie Apple

Do u have to have a DWA lisence to own a skunk in bournemouth


----------



## spider_duck

Annie Apple said:


> Do u have to have a DWA lisence to own a skunk in bournemouth


Nope : victory:


----------



## Nix

Congrats on your litter and sorry to hear about runty kit not making it. I've never even considered a skunk as a pet but those little uns make me think twice. Very cute indeed! Can't wait to see new photos!


----------



## Annie Apple

coool what type of housing do u need, how much roughly are they to buy and is it true that u have to have their glands removed


----------



## Loderuna

A spare room that you don't mind being trashed, or a 6 foot by 8 foot enclosure. Cost anything up to £700. Descenting is illegal in UK. There's a lot of info on this forum and the exotic keepers forum, so I will leave you to look there, rather than changing the topic of this thread. :2thumb:


----------



## Loderuna

Just checked on Lavender - she seems to be settling down a bit now and the kits were lively. She's not eaten anything since Tues eve though, so I'm hoping she might feel comfortable enough to get some food tonight.


----------



## carlycharlie

Annie Apple said:


> coool what type of housing do u need, how much roughly are they to buy and is it true that u have to have their glands removed


 
Might be worth starting a new topic to get your questions answered, or you could search the Exotic mammal section as those kinds of questions have been asked many times before :2thumb: 

Back to the OP topic..........Hows the kits doing ray?


----------



## Fixx

Thanks for the replies peoples, not nice losing a kit but such is life unfortunately. 

Well tonight's update, all four remaining are doing well.

First male.



















Second male.



















Female one (the bigger of the two),



















The smaller female.



















Group shot.


----------



## Loderuna

:flrt::flrt::flrt: I so can't wait until I can hold mine like that!! They are gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## loulou

I must admit its great being able to touch and hold them so early :flrt: Ftmph does not seem to care what we do as long as we supply her with a snack :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

is it the smallest one with the cute little dot? :flrt: 
i really wish i was in the position to have one


----------



## Kare

I want the larger girl, she is so cute I couldnt let her go if she were mine


----------



## Fixx

ami_j said:


> is it the smallest one with the cute little dot? :flrt:
> i really wish i was in the position to have one


We think she is going to turn out like Maple.


----------



## ami_j

Fixx said:


> We think she is going to turn out like Maple.
> 
> image


AWWWWWW :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Stacey010884

They are absolutely gorgeous! I can't wait to get another skunk! The bigger of the two girls is especially beautiful but they are all lovely little cuties! :flrt:


----------



## sam gamgee

Fixx said:


> We think she is going to turn out like Maple.
> 
> image


Is this the infamous maple the miner..........looks like butter etc.!

Dave.


----------



## Stacey010884

The one that dug through concrete?! :gasp:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

oh god damn i wish i hadnt looked!:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Stunning babies, I love skunks but dont believe I could ever own one so I love admiring other peoples:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Fixx

More photos of Ftmphh's litter coming up, but we also have the squeaking of little skunks coming from Maple's nest. No idea of what she has had, she is mid way between Ftmphh and Blossom, very secretive but quite highly strung with it so I won't attempt to peek until probably this time next week (unless a safe opportunity arises that is).


----------



## Loderuna

Congrats on the new litter! :no1:

I still haven't been able to get near Lavender's litter, although her appetite is huge, so I'm hoping that means all is well! Looking forward to seeing your new pics!


----------



## Kare

Oh wow, more Skunks?!


----------



## Fixx

Kare said:


> Oh wow, more Skunks?!


Yes, for the moment, first few days/week is the crucial time.

Update photos from Ftmphh's litter.


----------



## feorag

Fabulous, Ray!!! :2thumb:

I am soooooo jealous!


----------



## shplooble

awwww i sooo want one!!! iccle babiiiies :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Fixx said:


> More photos of Ftmphh's litter coming up, but we also have* the squeaking of little skunks coming from Maple's nest*. No idea of what she has had, she is mid way between Ftmphh and Blossom, very secretive but quite highly strung with it so I won't attempt to peek until probably this time next week (unless a safe opportunity arises that is).


My Maple's a Mommy!!!!! :flrt::flrt::flrt: My offer still stands, Ray... Cuz I know it's time to trade Maple in... You can keep her babies (cuz everbody loves a baby) and I will very kindly take Maple in. Ya know, out of the goodness of my heart :whistling2:


----------



## Stacey010884

That last photo is lovely! Relaxed mum and sleeping infant, absolutelu darling!
Well done and thank you for sharing your great photos, it's something most of us will never see otherwise. :notworthy:


----------



## Nix

Loving the skunk kit diary. Keep the pics coming


----------



## georgieabc123

awww brilliant idea x


----------



## Loderuna

Saw Lavenders kits properly for the first time today. They are 6 days old. She came out into the enclosure when I took her dinner down, so I had enough time to skip out the litter tray and take a quick peek.

There are 5 kits: 2 albino, 2 chocolate and 1 B&W. Compared to Ray's pics, Lavender's are very small at the same age, and a couple are a little scrawny. I'm fairly sure there were more than 5 to start with, which probably explains the small size of the kits, as well as this being her first litter. She seems to be a good mum though, so fingers crossed that the remaining 5 do okay!


----------



## Stacey010884

Aww, bless! Good luck ickle kits! <3


----------



## Loderuna

Here are Lavender's babies at day 7. Got a proper look, and they look much better than I thought yesterday when I saw them. Lavender is getting more settled each day, which is great!


----------



## Fixx

All look nice and pudgy which is a good thin Loderuna.

Tonight's pictures include their weights, taken at 14 days. 

Male 1 aka 'Reserved' aka Sid.










Male 2 aka 'For sale' aka 'Spot'










Female 1 aka 'Reserved'










Female two aka 'Also Reserved'


----------



## feorag

They're coming on a treat! :2thumb: and they're really beautiful, even the little one! :flrt:

Don't know why but I thought they'd be bigger than they are - that's the weight cat kittens are usually born at. Very interesting!


----------



## Loderuna

So adorable !!!! :flrt::flrt::flrt:

They should be opening their eyes any time now? Won't be long before they are investigating the mysteries of the kitchen cupboards!

I'm planning to bring mine up to the house once they are properly mobile, as they will be needing to get used to household noises and the dog etc. I want to make sure that they are ready to rock when they go to their new homes (if I sell them!!)


----------



## Amalthea

OMG SPOT!! How cute is his little spot?!?

*clears throat* Offer still stands for Maple


----------



## Stacey010884

lol.

They are so adorable! Look at them all! Beautiful babies! Well done to mums and owners! :2thumb:


----------



## Loderuna

Got a new, but blurry pic of Lavender's babies today. One of the chocs and one of the albinos are not doing so well, so it may be curtains for them. :sad:


----------



## Fixx

First picture of Maple's kits, well two of them, one was hiding, she had 6 initially but 3 have not made it. Maple is extremely defensive of her nest so getting this picture was a bit of a mission.










eta: Ftmphh's kits now weigh:
Sid (formerly known as Spot aka 'For Sale'): 126.2g
'For Sale' (formerly known as 'Sid' aka 'Reserved): 107.9g
Female one aka 'Reserved': 98.4g
Female 2 (aka 'Reserved as well): 80.4g


----------



## Nix

OOo thanks for the new pics. Sorry to hear that 3 of the 2nd litter didn't make it.

Glad to see the others growing so fast!


----------



## feorag

What gorgeous little critters! :flrt:

So what weight do you reckon they are when they are born, Ray? They must only be about 40-60g perhaps???


----------



## Fixx

feorag said:


> What gorgeous little critters! :flrt:
> 
> So what weight do you reckon they are when they are born, Ray? They must only be about 40-60g perhaps???


I don't think they are that big Eileen, if I had to estimate I'd say around 15-20g maximum, they really are dinky...but not as dinky as European Polecat kits...which will be the subject of my next thread. I'll be putting some updated pictures of the skunk kits on this thread later so stay tuned.


----------



## Loderuna

New, non-blurred pic of Lavender's kits at 10 days. They actually look much better than I thought. I took the ladder off when I fed her, so I could have a proper look. The yellow in the pic is the nest box litter tray! She is doing her business in another corner. The corner that they are in is the coolest area of the nest box, so I'm wondering if I need to turn the heater off a bit?!


----------



## ditta

beautiful babies, what colour are mum and dad?


----------



## feorag

Fixx said:


> I don't think they are that big Eileen, if I had to estimate I'd say around 15-20g maximum, they really are dinky...but not as dinky as European Polecat kits...which will be the subject of my next thread. I'll be putting some updated pictures of the skunk kits on this thread later so stay tuned.


Wow! That's really interesting and tiny!! :gasp:

Feline kittens are born anything around about 90-100g, some will be as small as 70g and some will be as big as 125g, but the average is around 95g. Their perfect growth rate is to increase by their birth weight each week, so even a small 80g kitten would hopefully be 240g by it's 3 weeks old.


----------



## Stacey010884

I'm sorry to hear that some kits haven't made it so far but those that have are gorgeous and appear to be doing well! I really want an albino. I can't wait to get a house and add one to the family! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

D'awwwwwwww!!! My Maple's babies are gorgeous!!! *tear* So proud!!!


----------



## Loderuna

ditta said:


> beautiful babies, what colour are mum and dad?


 Thanks! Mum is chocolate and dad is a classic.


----------



## ditta

Loderuna said:


> Thanks! Mum is chocolate and dad is a classic.


 baby dice is a classic and chester is chocolate swirl..............hope if we have any they varied colours as yours.........they are so cute


----------



## Tolbia

awww they are so adorable hope they do well <3


----------



## Fixx

Ftmphh's kits now weigh:
Sid (formerly known as Spot aka 'For Sale'): 138.4g
'For Sale' (formerly known as 'Sid' aka 'Reserved): 122.5g
Female one aka 'Reserved': 115.3g
Female 2 (aka 'Reserved as well): 95.2g

Eyes are on the verge of opening, male 2 has one eye open already if you look closely.

Female 1









Male 2









Female 2









Sid









Maples kits


----------



## Loderuna

I was hoping for more pics! They look great! I can't get any more of mine at the mo, as Lavender nearly took my hand off yesterday when I was poop scooping the nest box. :gasp: Fortunately, the poop scoop sustained the damage! I'm hoping to get an opportuntiy to sex her babies in the next couple of days. Anyone got some chainmail????


----------



## feorag

Ray - they are just scrummy - loving the little faces! :flrt:

I am so jealous of you!!! :devil: :devil: :devil:


----------



## Nix

m2 and f2 definitely have the cutest little faces! Awwh


----------



## Loderuna

*Lavender's kits day 13*

New pic today, after much patience to encourage Lavender to come down for her dinner. 

I sexed the babies - the albinos (Little/Stan and Large/Ollie) are both male and the others are female. The chocs are distinguished by their centre marking, with the little choc having a solid line and the bigger one having dot/dash (Morse). Stan has one eye open already!


----------



## Stacey010884

Aww!

Out of curiosity, do we see many wild skunks with broken stripes? They're all gorgeous babies but the b&w broken stripe from Lavender's little is striking! :flrt:


----------



## Loderuna

Stacey010884 said:


> Aww!
> 
> Out of curiosity, do we see many wild skunks with broken stripes? They're all gorgeous babies but the b&w broken stripe from Lavender's little is striking! :flrt:


 I don't really know! Captive breeding has affected coat colours and patterns quite a lot, as we select the more interesting ones for breeding. I'm guessing that you probably get a few with non-standard markings in the wild, but they are probably quite rare. I'm sure other more knowledgable skunk people can set me right if I am wrong!

Lavender has a couple of brown patches where her stripe should be, as she is almost a silverback - the larger choc kit is very much like her!


----------



## Fixx

feorag said:


> Ray - they are just scrummy - loving the little faces! :flrt:
> 
> I am so jealous of you!!! :devil: :devil: :devil:


:lol2: They are just entering that "super-cute" stage now as their eyes open and they start becoming more mobile. 

Fresh pics

Maple's three, now rudimentaly sexed, albino is female, the messy coated black and white is male and the black and white is a female too.










Lunchtime


----------



## Nix

So cute. The black and white stripey female is a darling. (Maple's)

What is the going rate for a skunk?


----------



## Fixx

Nix said:


> So cute. The black and white stripey female is a darling. (Maple's)
> 
> What is the going rate for a skunk?


Depends on who is selling them really, £500 seemed the 'norm' last year.


----------



## Loderuna

*Lavender's kits day 15*

Hi All,

More pics to enjoy!









Little girlie - still for sale!







http://-female-19052010.jpg

Choc girl (no stripe) also still for sale









The boys! Both still for sale! Sorry their gaces don't show - Lavender had started climbing my legs at that point, so thought it best to go!!


----------



## Stacey010884

Stunning! :flrt:


----------



## Fixx




----------



## BARDNEYLOCK

awww Blossom is so cute cant wait for her to come home xx


----------



## Stacey010884

I just squealed with delight when I looked at those pictures... cuteness overload!


----------



## Fixx

BARDNEYLOCK said:


> awww Blossom is so cute cant wait for her to come home xx


I haven't mentioned it before, but your choice of name is an odd synchronicity. Your Blossom I think will look a lot like Maple, mum of our other three kits this year. We got Maple, the same time we got...wait for it, Blossom, one of our other females here....OK so it's not that exciting.



Stacey010884 said:


> I just squealed with delight when I looked at those pictures... cuteness overload!


Yes, they are rather cute aren't they? There starting to get mobile now as well, little Blossom even stomps and raises her tail and it won't be long before all four will be tottering around the kitchen following mum. 
One of the boys likes to let off a little whiff now and again, but this will pass soon enough, as they become more used to being handled more and more. Ftmphh is a lot less jittery now, whereas before we'd keep visits down to five to six minutes at the most so as not to overstress a hovering mum, now she's less likely to come running over when they get vocal.

Maple on the other hand is "THESE ARE MY BABIES, GO AWAY!", so it's spread treats, Lou opens nest with long litter grabby things, I shoot a couple of pictures, Lou closes nest, oh all while were both stood on a sideboard too. But slowly slowly catchy monkey or skunky in this case, her kitsa re still young, she'll calm down when they get a bit bigger, she's always been a diva anyway...all started after she met some mad American woman in Shropshire.


----------



## BARDNEYLOCK

Fixx said:


> I haven't mentioned it before, but your choice of name is an odd synchronicity. Your Blossom I think will look a lot like Maple, mum of our other three kits this year. We got Maple, the same time we got...wait for it, Blossom, one of our other females here....OK so it's not that exciting.
> 
> Lol thats brilliant, see there is method in my madness i called her blossom cos of the skunk in Bambi lol.
> I cant wait to see her and the thought of her stomping being vocal and putting her tail up makes me all giddy lol.


----------



## Shell195

Fixx said:


> I haven't mentioned it before, but your choice of name is an odd synchronicity. Your Blossom I think will look a lot like Maple, mum of our other three kits this year. We got Maple, the same time we got...wait for it, Blossom, one of our other females here....OK so it's not that exciting.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are rather cute aren't they? There starting to get mobile now as well, little Blossom even stomps and raises her tail and it won't be long before all four will be tottering around the kitchen following mum.
> One of the boys likes to let off a little whiff now and again, but this will pass soon enough, as they become more used to being handled more and more. Ftmphh is a lot less jittery now, whereas before we'd keep visits down to five to six minutes at the most so as not to overstress a hovering mum, now she's less likely to come running over when they get vocal.
> 
> Maple on the other hand is "THESE ARE MY BABIES, GO AWAY!", so it's spread treats, Lou opens nest with long litter grabby things, I shoot a couple of pictures, Lou closes nest,* oh all while were both stood on a sideboard too.* But slowly slowly catchy monkey or skunky in this case, her kitsa re still young, she'll calm down when they get a bit bigger, she's always been a diva anyway...all started after she met some mad American woman in Shropshire.


 
:lol2: This made me giggle

Hmmm isnt the skunk out of Bambi called "Flower"


----------



## Kare

Yep, as far as I am aware Flower is the male and his girlfriend was unnamed.

"he can call me Flower if he wants to!"


----------



## feorag

Yes, that definitely right - the skunk was called flower!

Ooops!!!!! Who's going to tell Blossom??? :lol2:


----------



## Loderuna

Witnesses my first kit stamping - thought she had hiccups at first (also very cute), then realised she was doing the skunkie stamp!! If you look in the pic, choc stripe kit (second from right) has her tail raised and her front end is mid stamp! It was SO cute!

All the kits are doing really well now and getting all pudgy and properly skunk shaped! Note the blankets from the last pic have been pulled aside in preference to the litter tray and newspaper! I'm slowly reducing the newspaper, so it will be just fleecy blankets soon!


----------



## Cillah

They are so very cute. Good job ! I hope to have a skunk one day. They look so precious and everyone I've talked to who's owned one can't give them enough praise


----------



## BARDNEYLOCK

oops i honestly thought it was Blossom not Flower in Bambi, never mind she's called Blossom now shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh dont tell her ive been blonde and got it wrong:lol2:


----------



## Nix

Stacey010884 said:


> I just squealed with delight when I looked at those pictures... cuteness overload!


Indeed! Cute, cuter, super cute (the yawn!).

They are looking better and better. Don't get me wrong, the little bubbas were cute but now they are getting skunk shaped they are awesome!


----------



## sam gamgee

Cillah said:


> They are so very cute. Good job ! I hope to have a skunk one day. They look so precious and everyone I've talked to who's owned one can't give them enough praise


 
Precious????:roll2:



As in Gollum perhaps.......do love ours though.





When theey are good.:lol2:

Dave


----------



## Stacey010884

This thread just gets better and better! The updates show thickening coats and growing kits, fantastic! They are all gorgeous!!
I'm looking forward to the day I move out so I can get another skunk. By then who knows, I could be admiring these kits offspring!


----------



## BARDNEYLOCK

Come on Ray we need new info on the kits please:lol2:


----------



## kellystewart

Agreed...new pics!!!


----------



## Loderuna

Can oblige tomorrow - Lavender has had her tea, so there's no getting near her babies this evening now!!

Babies are doing well, although their eyes are not open yet (at over 3 weeks old!).


----------



## Loderuna

As promised! They are 3.5 weeks old now. The albino boys each have one eye open. Pics are not that great, as they were moving around and whinging for mum, who was attacking my feet the whole time!!!


----------



## Fixx

BARDNEYLOCK said:


> Come on Ray we need new info on the kits please:lol2:


Sorry, been really busy with work and stuff, will download them from my camera tomorrow. They are coming on beautifully now, Lou got home from work the other day to find one of them in the kitchen out of the nest.


----------



## kellystewart

Oh man they are boootiful  I so want that choc girl....if I have pennies in time I shall be in touch hehe


----------



## Loderuna

Got a couple of cute pics tonight, so thought I would share!


----------



## Nix

I just can't get over the albino bubbas they just look so unskunk like. Guess I am just a traditional skunk colour/pattern girl!

And also, thanks for the update. This is a really interesting thread!


----------



## BARDNEYLOCK

awwww they are so cute and grow so quickly x


----------



## Stacey010884

haha. I love the pic of them all bundled! The albino boy on top reminds me of myself as a child when all us kids would stack on top of each other. Little darlings they are!


----------



## Loderuna

New pic. Eyes are open now, so they are getting far more mobile!


----------



## BARDNEYLOCK

awwwwww how cute the little albino at the top is gorgeous x


----------



## Nix

I'm all for the chocolate one at the top left!


----------



## Stacey010884

They're all lovely! Doing really well with these little beauties!


----------



## loulou

I just wanted to do a quick written update

Ftmphs babies are now starting to eat solids and chasing mum around the room :flrt:. I have been trying to get pictures of the train as its so cute but we have mum running from the bowl to the nest with 4 little skunks in a line following her, its adorable. 

The noise at night now is comical, they make a very high pitched squeal noise and if mum leaves them you hear teeny tiny little stomps as well. They are all starting to get their own characters and I am happy to say no incidents since their eyes have been open either. 

They met our dog the other day and other than some stomping at first they seemed happy enough so we will continue the dog intros until they go to new homes. None of them run from us either which is nice and one loves to be stroked behind the ear :2thumb:

This has been fun and i must say Ftmph is an excellent mother and a very calm skunky mum as well.


----------



## feorag

that's excellent news - well done both of you and Ftmph most of all, of course! :2thumb:


----------



## Nix

Very much looking forward to that train photo. Little stomps sound like they are very cute. OOo Stomps. Great name for a skunk. *files away for future reference!)

Well done to you and Ftmph!


----------



## BARDNEYLOCK

sounds so cool cant wait to see the new pics when you get them


----------



## Fixx

Sorry we haven't updated this thread recently, I have been rushed off my feet in work (summer bedding time) and so knackered in the evenings I just haven't got round to doing much at all...still without further ado a couple of shots to be going on with.




























I've just located the micro DV camera and it's on charge now, hopefully if I can get the pesky thing to work properly I may be able to get some video of them later on. As Lou said, they are very stompy and quite vocal, it's very amusing. 
I have said it before and I'll say it again, I don't think there is anything as cute as a baby skunk at this stage.


----------



## Loderuna

How adorable! Got a vid of mine tonight, but not a clue how to put it on here! Will folloow with a couple of pics shortly though! Baby skunk photofest tonight :2thumb:


----------



## Loderuna




----------



## Stacey010884

Awww! *goes all broody as I melt over the recently added photos* I can't wait to get another skunkie but I dont have a choice, I have to. Humph!


----------



## feorag

Fixx said:


> I have said it before and I'll say it again, I don't think there is anything as cute as a baby skunk at this stage.


And I'm becoming more and more inclined to agree with you! :2thumb:

That first photo is ace!!v:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

i want skunk babies now  dont think dice has been caught though, will have to wait til next year now unless she comes in again before the end of the yr, though i doubt it


----------



## Shell195

Now that is a cuteness overload:flrt:


----------



## dragonjoanne

oh my word i dont think iv ever seen anything so sweet !!! iv read the whole thread today its great to see them grow up ... well done to you all !!!!:2thumb:


----------



## suity

Hey guys  absolutely amazing pictures!! I'm just wondering (and sorry if I missed it) but does anyone have any litters that will be available in either late august or early September?? I would love to get a baby this year but I need to wait till I'm back from Uganda in august 

sorry if this should be in the classified section, just thought this would be a good thread to ask  pm me if you have anything available!!


----------



## BARDNEYLOCK

awwwww ive just become a soft mess on the sofa lol, they are growing up so quick and are gorgeous x


----------



## Loderuna

Just made the mistake of visiting the babies wearing shorts. I now have a nice bite mark on my lower leg, complete with blood, courtesy of Lavender!:devil: I won't post a pic, as my legs would give anyone nightmares and the wound is nothing compared to slimeysnail's!

I can't believe she is still so protective! She won't even let the kits move away from here at all when she is in the nest box. A kit tries to move away and it's grabbed by the scruff and unceremoniously dumped back in the baby pile!! It's very funny to watch, as you can almost hear the babies saying "but MUM!!!!". :lol2:


----------



## Fixx

Loderuna said:


> Just made the mistake of visiting the babies wearing shorts. I now have a nice bite mark on my lower leg, complete with blood, courtesy of Lavender!:devil: I won't post a pic, as my legs would give anyone nightmares and the wound is nothing compared to slimeysnail's!


Shoes and long trousers required for Maple here too :lol2:










They're definitely weaning, good munch at the bowl then back to Mum for a nice long drink.


----------



## Crownan

So cute! They're awesome


----------



## Loderuna

Fixx said:


> They're definitely weaning, good munch at the bowl then back to Mum for a nice long drink.


Can I ask what the ingredients are? I can see what looks like apple and what I think is a frozen mixed veg assortment (my 2 are a big fan of those, although Lavender will not eat cauliflower or broccoli!). 

Are the brown bits minced beef? Bran flakes? Coco pops?! As you can tell, I can't! :lol2:

Going to start the weaning with my babies from next week, when they are 6 weeks old.


----------



## Amalthea

OMG! Ray, they are GORGEOUS!!! And I'm sure my Maple is a perfect angel.... Shame on you for fibbing about her like that :flrt:


----------



## Stacey010884

Those two kits are beautiful! Nice and chunky! Good work! :2thumb: (Except for the fact that it makes me want them even more!!)


----------



## Loderuna

*Lavender's kits pic heavy!*

The kits had a bit of a stampathon going on tonight and were being very naughty for poor Lavender!!


Altogether now!!! Tails...UP!









Action shot!









Cute shot!









Back in the nestbox, Lavender restores order - note little albino making a break for it!









2 minutes later, it was chaos!










Not to be outdone by his sons and daughters, this is what Ozzy was doing when I uploaded the kit photos!


----------



## kellystewart

Did the other choc girl owners pull out???

I am so for one of those lil girls, they are adorable!


----------



## Loderuna

kellystewart said:


> Did the other choc girl owners pull out???
> 
> I am so for one of those lil girls, they are adorable!


Fraid so - they were a no show :bash:

The guy was apparently getting a b&w boy kit from someone else on the 26th June. He wanted a choc female to be his mate. Don't know if they've changed their mind on that too.


----------



## kellystewart

Awee poor lil mite...well I can absolutely guarantee you if one of the choc girls are still available when I have dosh she is mine! 

Where are you again?


----------



## Loderuna

I'm near Retford, in Nottinghamshire, about 200 yds from the A1.


----------



## kellystewart

Okey doke 

Well shall keep my eyes on the topic


----------



## Loderuna

Just got home from an evening out to discover Lavender and kits out of the nest box! Soon as she saw me, she went back in and one by one grabbed each kit and dumped them back in the nest box. It was very cute to watch!


----------



## Loderuna

I've started the weaning process. The bigger three kits are not bothered about food as yet, but the smaller two (in photo below) are keen to get stuck in. I'm guessing that the bigger three are still getting plenty from mum!


----------



## NinaDee

omg cuteness overload! i'd love to have one, if i had a bigger place...


----------



## xvickyx

Loderuna said:


> The kits had a bit of a stampathon going on tonight and were being very naughty for poor Lavender!!
> 
> 
> Altogether now!!! Tails...UP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Action shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the nestbox, Lavender restores order - note little albino making a break for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 minutes later, it was chaos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to be outdone by his sons and daughters, this is what Ozzy was doing when I uploaded the kit photos!


Awwwwww they are like fluffy teddy bears, so cute!


----------



## xvickyx

Loderuna said:


> I've started the weaning process. The bigger three kits are not bothered about food as yet, but the smaller two (in photo below) are keen to get stuck in. I'm guessing that the bigger three are still getting plenty from mum!


Hehe really sweet


----------



## Fixx

The wall behind used to be plasterboard but Maple,read that the 'bare brick look' was in that year and remodeled the kitchen.


----------



## Loderuna

That last pic is just great!! How many kits can you fit in a bowl????

:2thumb::lol2:


----------



## feorag

Agreed! :2thumb: I love it!!


----------



## fionayee

totally adorable :2thumb:


----------



## Nix

Seriously cute pics.

Is it a forum wind up or has Fixx really been banned?


----------



## BARDNEYLOCK

awwww how cute.

No wind up Fixx has been banned but Loulou will keep us updated x


----------



## Loderuna

BARDNEYLOCK said:


> awwww how cute.
> 
> No wind up Fixx has been banned but Loulou will keep us updated x


What for? Have I missed something?!:gasp:


----------



## Nix

No idea, I just saw on this thread that his nickname said banned under it!


----------



## loulou

I am taking over this thread now, for all that do not know I am loulou, Fixx's OH. Fixx has had a permanent ban according to his account (it says Never where it would normally give you the date your active again so we are assuming this is permanent). The reason given was "byeeee!" and thats the actual quote on his account so there is actually no explanation as to if its accumulated infractions or something he did recently (nice huh). 

If I vanish as well because I have let you know what reason the mods have given my email address is [email protected] should anyone need to get hold of me.

Anyway back to the skunks, they are doing very well, both litters run up to me now when I go in the room. Maples litter are a little smaller as they are younger but are going from strength to strength, my little albino girl is gorgeous but we think she has decided rolling in poo will be fun as she has sone funky orange patches *rolls eyes*


----------



## feorag

Sorry to hear that - I hardly think Ray is the worst one on here (by a mile) for upsetting people, but surely he should be given a reason?

Anyway thanks for keeping us updated - I for one would have been gutted if I hadn't have been able to follow these little treasures through their first few weeks of life! :2thumb:


----------



## Loderuna

Hi LouLou,

Thanks for continuing the thread. Regards to the OH!

I have the same issues with my albino boys - they seem to go strangely yellow at times!!! Dirty little beasts! I did witness one of the girls toileting on an albino head the other day. Perhaps they others think they should be chocolate coloured too :whistling2:


----------



## loulou

:lol2: its kinda gross isnt it?

We used to have a female albino a few years ago, sadly she died of renal failure but she was a stunning white. She was a dirty little monster at times though and you would see this bright patch appear every now and again.

Ftmphs litter are currently sweeping up for me atm..................ok technically they are not cleaning but trashing the place as they seem to have a broom and brush fetish and keep trying to drag them into the nest. We hear bang, crash, wallop, stomp, stomp, stomp and then theres a broom half way across the kitchen :gasp: these little monsters are strong and are certainly keeping me on my toes :lol2:


----------



## BARDNEYLOCK

thanks for the update loulou, sounds like you are being kept on your toes, regards to Ray will see you Aug to get my little girl woop woop x


----------



## loulou

yep no problem, your little one is really cute. If you need to get hold of us for any reason you are more than welcome to call (I think Fixx gave you our contact number) or email me and i will reply as quickly as possible :2thumb:


----------



## Loderuna

loulou said:


> :lol2: these little monsters are strong and are certainly keeping me on my toes :lol2:


 Lavender still won't let hers out of the nest box! I steal them away for playtime in the house everyday for an hour though, when they get proper food and a dog's nose in their faces! They even got to listen to the washing machine today, although they slept right through it!


----------



## Nix

Sounds like you have your handsful Loulou! The little chocolate has won my heart though  Gorgeous.

Looking forward to more pics and stories. I can't believe how fast they grow!


----------



## Yossarian4

Hello

Been enjoying the thread! Very, very tempted by these cuties. Been looking for an alternative to a dog for some time.

My concern is skunk-proofing. They look adorable now but I'm sure they'd like to ruin my spare room! Anyone point me in the direction of skunk-proofing ideas? Basically it's an empty room but just the carpet and walls to be protected :/

Think a conversation with the OH is in order


----------



## Loderuna

Not wanting to go too off topic here - maybe start a new thread? However, say goodbye to your carpet, either by removing it or just accepting it will be ruined! Most skunks will dig up and pull up a carpet, cos it's fun, but actually damaging walls seems to be a more individual skunk thing. Wall paper is just asking to be torn off though! 

An idea for protecting walls and maybe carpets is to fix perspex sheeting. Another alternative is to have an outside enclosure for sleeping in and then skunkie comes in to play. Winter causes issues though, as it's not healthy for a skunk to be in a warm house then back out to a minimally heated enclosure.

This is a big topic, so I think a new thread is needed. I'll start one!


----------



## kitty

okaii i have never been a skunk person but have to say this tread has swayed my mind.. ive always thought they were cute but thats as far as it gets.

i have to say ive sat here reading through this whole thread and looking at the piccies for over an hour im just facinated.. watching them grow. growing their fur. opening their eyes getting little fuzzy tails... learning to eat and play.. oh my dayys how beautiful.. theyre just amazing.. congrats to all that had litters and let us watch them grow


----------



## pam b

Very sorry to hear that Ray has been banned, hoping that the mods will someday reconsider because he truely is a respected member of the reptile community and very well thought of by lots of people.
His heart is always in the right place.
Give him my love Lou.


----------



## Loderuna

New pics of dinner time!
The food is presented:










A few seconds later:


----------



## feorag

:lol2:


----------



## Nix

Plate is for sits. Floor is for food. Food is for nom!

That little chocolate girl is gorgeous!


----------



## loulou

feeding pictures are so funny, that one is brilliant :lol2:

Hey Pam I will pass on the message, Fixx is finding it quite funny tbh especially when known thieves are still allowed to post nilly willy on the forums but hey ho!


----------



## BARDNEYLOCK

love the feeding pics:lol2:


----------



## Loderuna

Very excited - the kits are using the nest box litter tray!!!!! :no1:


----------



## loulou

Thats great news :2thumb:

Ours are pretty much weaned now, mum is starting to run off with food so thats a good sign in itself, I reckon our little ones will start going to new homes in the next couple of weeks. Everyone remember our tiny girl Blossom? shes now the same size as the others and is one of the "boss" kits :2thumb:

All kits follow me like skunks should now every time I go in the kitchen and are starting to hang on to the bottom of my trousers which is nice. Mum has given up trying to put them back in the nest and they are not following her as much as they used to. They still suckle but nothing like the were a week ago.

I am very happy with their progress and this last week has been an interesting one


----------



## BARDNEYLOCK

awwwww Loulou sounds like blossom has come on leaps and bounds im so excited cant wait to see her, love the idea she is boss :lol2:

can we have more pics please soon x


----------



## loulou

Not a problem, Ray has tomorrow and Monday off work so he is going to do another photo shoot with both litters for me to put on here. Watch this space : victory::no1:


----------



## Loderuna

*New photos of Lavender's kits*

They are proper little skunkies now, full of mischief! They are keeping me busy!











Having a nap after dinner!


















Febee climbing - she's a real confident baby - an escape artist too!


----------



## feorag

Just loving their bushy tails! :flrt:


----------



## xclairex

Awww i keep watching this thread it's making me want another. They're all little beauties i seem drawn to the albinos but probably cause they remind me of when our girlie was little :flrt:


----------



## Loderuna

You are welcome to come and see them for cuddles if you like!


----------



## Loderuna

I have just watched a single skunk kit stamp and threaten her way to appropriate the dog's dinner! Bonnie-dog's dinner has now been relocated to a skunk free zone so she can eat in peace. She's such a good girl - just stepped away and looked at me - a lot of dogs would have just snapped and growled, then added baby skunk to the menu!

Lavender's kits are developing proper skunkie attitude now! :no1:


----------



## Nix

This made me giggle. Skunk kit bully!


----------



## Loderuna

*New pics!*

Lavender and her Mini-Me!









Bonnie-dog needing rescuing AGAIN!









A series of VERY cute sleepy skunkies!


----------



## Nix

Aw the sleepy little choc kit is hugging the beanie. Extremely cute. Poor bonnie dog too!

The pic of lavender and her mini me is really funny. Sigh to be able to have skunk!


----------



## Loderuna

Sleeping beauties!


----------



## Loderuna

The first of Lavender's kits has gone to her new home tonight. I've just taken the other four back down to mum for the night and I'm not sure if she's noticed that one is missing or not! 

The kit was very inquisitive when put in the pet carrier and taken out to the car, so I'm hoping that means she will be okay with the transition. I was feeling quite emotional when she went!!


----------



## Loderuna

Managed to get some playtime pics before the albino boys went to their new homes.

Are you awake?









The 4 footed punch!


----------

